# some favorites



## seemoo (Apr 15, 2008)

I haven't posted in a while. So I thought to post a couple of my favorite shots from the past couple of weeks. I hope you like them, please let me know what you think.

Thanks.

1. Mojave Desert Ghost Town.







2. Sunset on the way to the Salton Sea






3. Spring leaves






4. Same leaves from above but shot against the sun.


----------



## elking (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW ..
i love #1 and 2 ...

God Job ! (Y)


----------



## danir (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful shots Simon.
Dani.


----------



## skier66 (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW #1 and #2


----------



## rjackjames (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow I love #1 and #2 great shots.


----------



## seemoo (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks guys.

glad you like them.

How do you think I could have improved #3 and #4?

thanks again


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 15, 2008)

#1 is the kicker for me. Nice shots


----------



## Pleasetakeitkind (Apr 15, 2008)

#2 and #4 are awesome shots in my opinion. #1 doesn't do anything for me (the lighting just doesn't make sense to me).


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 15, 2008)

The first two are totally gorgeous, but then comes my most favourite colour of all, and therefore I must love the third photo. Maybe if you had moved the camera down just that tad that would have been necessary to include the blurred background leaf in the frame??? I think there may have been room to do so...

Backlit is better, much better, than against the bright sky...


----------



## abraxas (Apr 15, 2008)

Those first two are really nice.


----------



## lostcase_gib (Apr 15, 2008)

love the 1st one!!!! great shots all round!


----------



## seemoo (Apr 15, 2008)

thank you all again for the commets.



Pleasetakeitkind said:


> (the lighting just doesn't make sense to me).



It's a long exposure during a full moon light. I personally like the lighting, but I would like to hear what bothers you about it.

LaFoto: Thanks a lot. I am going back and forth between the leave shots... I really like the spring colors in #3, but I think there is something mystical with just having the silhouette in #4. I also like the blacks, whites and dark blues together... Anyway, thank you for your comment...

Thanks again


----------



## abraxas (Apr 15, 2008)

seemoo said:


> ...
> 
> It's a long exposure during a full moon light.
> 
> ...



I'll be doing some full moon shots this next one, but just guess at what I'm doing.  I notice you shot f6.3 at 4 minutes, mind telling how you can up with those settings?


----------



## Pleasetakeitkind (Apr 16, 2008)

seemoo said:


> thank you all again for the commets.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a long exposure during a full moon light. I personally like the lighting, but I would like to hear what bothers you about it.


 
It's just that i don't feel like you really captured the scene. It's way too bright for the subject matter and it doesn't really convey the awesome mood that i am sure this place has. I do however like the POV. But that's just me.


----------



## seemoo (Apr 17, 2008)

abraxas: It just kinda evolved into these settings by trying different things out. I wanted some star trailing but not too much, so 4 minutes sounded ok. And then it was just a matter of finding a good aperture. But looking back at it, I think these settings are underexposing the image. The version you see has quite a lot of correction in it done in Lightroom.

Pleasetakeitkind: Thanks again for your comment. I see your point, and I wanna try going back and develop the picture a little differently. Thanks.


----------



## logan9967 (Apr 17, 2008)

love the first, and the second, and the third. not so much the fourth. don't like the blur of it. great pics.
first is amazing by the way


----------



## ShaCow (Apr 17, 2008)

love #1


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, for how long did you expose that first shot? 5 minutes?

Very nice, by the way.  I have to agree with everyone, 1 and 2 are superb.

EDIT: Ah, I see. 4 minutes.


----------



## daluke09 (Apr 18, 2008)

#2 is my favorite.  The sprinklers going just looks awesome with the sunset.


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 18, 2008)

#1 and #2 are definately awesome.  Nice DOF in #3.  #4 seems blurred to me.


----------



## KenCo (Apr 18, 2008)

I like #1 but could have done with a longer shutter speed for the star trails. I like the fact you got down low for it though.

But the light on the leaves in #3 is probably my favourite. Exposed nicely....
Ken.


----------



## seemoo (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot guy. I really appreciate all your feedback.


----------



## AMP (Apr 19, 2008)

These are amazing shots. Great job


----------



## 3of11 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wowser!  #1 and #2 are incredible.  #3 and #4 are beautiful too, it is just hard to compare them to the color and feeling that you get from looking at the first two.


----------



## seemoo (Apr 21, 2008)

Lazy_B: I tried to reply to your message, but it wouldn't let me.

For some reason you don't seem to have private messages on.

Anyway, I would be honored to send you a copy of it.

thanks


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Apr 21, 2008)

No.1 is incredible!

/broken record


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful lighting in #1 and 2!!


----------



## surfnturf (Apr 22, 2008)

I love #1.  Around what time did you take it?  I also like #3 a lot.  I may have tried to get more of the leaves into focus.  Maybe changed the depth of field or positioned the camera a little bit different.  Other than that, all great photos!  I do like the 4th picture, it makes me feel like I'm lokking up from under water.  And the second one has a very nice composition.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## seemoo (Apr 22, 2008)

surfnturf said:


> I love #1.  Around what time did you take it?  I also like #3 a lot.  I may have tried to get more of the leaves into focus.  Maybe changed the depth of field or positioned the camera a little bit different.  Other than that, all great photos!  I do like the 4th picture, it makes me feel like I'm lokking up from under water.  And the second one has a very nice composition.  Keep up the good work.



Thanks a lot for your feedback. Really appreciate your suggestions.

#1 was shot around 5oclock in the morning. That's why the horizon is already a bit brighter.


----------

